# South florida snooker



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome. Lots of people here had/have aluminium boats. Do you know what type of boat are you planning to build yet? 
There are a bunch great build threads on here. This is a pretty extensive one currently going, really nice boat
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/build-thread-osprey-18-flats-skiff.17438/
Another sweet one....
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/bateau-fs18.41225/#post-323687


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome Dave.
Good luck on the build.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is a shot of my boat, a 1996 Generation 3 1756 Mod V, 2015 mercury 20 hp 4 stroke motor. It was originally my dad's river boat up in Pennsylvania. 20 years and this boat is still solid and works perfect. It doesn't quite match the $40k flats boats around me, but it sure catches a lot of fish. And I can bang it off walls and run it up on sand and gravel and not even think about it.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Enjoying yourself is the important thing, not the price of the toys.


----------

